# True Detective Season 2



## svalbard (Jul 19, 2015)

Anyone following this. It is getting a number of bad reviews. TBH I am enjoying it, especially Vince Vaughan's performance.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 20, 2015)

Given a few years, all those bad reviews will look exactly as they are - a kneejerk reaction to this not being identical to the first series.

I'm enjoying it, too. It's not quite as gripping as the first series, and it doesn't feel like there's quite as much depth (maybe because we've got half a dozen stories, rather than the three or so we had in the first?), but it's still good television, and I'm glad it's not a rehash.

I agree with that Vaughan's performance is good. However, my pick has to be Colin Farrell. Kitsch isn't doing anything for me, McAdams is putting in a solid performance, and it's great to see this other side of Vaughan, but it's Farrell who's really knocking my socks off.


----------



## Wo7f (Jul 24, 2015)

I was excited to see it come on again. Love Vince Vaughan and a few other actors on there as well. But I'm afraid I'm one of those who really didn't care for it. I watched the first two episodes. Then I was like, meh.


----------



## ZombieWife (Jul 25, 2015)

It's been great to watch Vince Vaughn unravel, hasn't it?  

It's slower this season, but I'm compelled by the characters, their stories, and what's going on in their lives. I'm not so much hooked with solving the murder. Capsar seems like a complete d-bag. I more want the three law enforcement characters to get a big win, though.

And I wonder if the most "true" detective on the show is Vaughn's character. He seems to be doing his own investigating and coming up with some interesting results.


----------



## svalbard (Jul 25, 2015)

One of the interesting developments was how in the last episode we got to see how small a player Vince Vaughan's  character was in the greater scheme of things and that realisation slowly dawning on him. 

It is also great to see Colin Farrell back on form.


----------



## willwallace (Jul 25, 2015)

Besides Colin Farrell there's not too much in this second season I like. The story is kind of boring, and it doesn't feel focused on one main plot that someone watching would care about.


----------



## ZombieWife (Jul 25, 2015)

svalbard said:


> One of the interesting developments was how in the last episode we got to see how small a player Vince Vaughan's  character was in the greater scheme of things and that realisation slowly dawning on him.
> 
> It is also great to see Colin Farrell back on form.



Well, and Colin Farrell's character has just that BIG realization too, about the man who assaulted his wife.  (Not sure where you all are--if it's the same in the states.)


----------



## svalbard (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes. It will be interesting how that pans out. I kept expecting the Mexicans to attempt a hit on Vaughan's wife. It felt like the episode was building towards it.


----------



## ZombieWife (Jul 25, 2015)

svalbard said:


> Yes. It will be interesting how that pans out. I kept expecting the Mexicans to attempt a hit on Vaughan's wife. It felt like the episode was building towards it.



Yeah, we'll see.  I like her as a character, though. She does not put up with any sass.


----------



## svalbard (Jul 28, 2015)

Episode 6 was the best viewing of this season so far. The pace picked up with the final scenes heart stopping and really atmospheric. There are monsters in this world and they wear nice suits and expensive cologne.


----------



## ZombieWife (Jul 28, 2015)

svalbard said:


> Episode 6 was the best viewing of this season so far. The pace picked up with the final scenes heart stopping and really atmospheric. There are monsters in this world and they wear nice suits and expensive cologne.



I really agree, Svalbard. The episode really had me on the edge in ways that were uncomfortable (as a viewer).  But I welcome those moments. From the first scene at Frank's table, to the end. Really well done. It was a payoff episode for me.


----------



## svalbard (Aug 14, 2015)

It is over and I have to say that I thoroughly enjoyed it. Good acting all round, some nice action scenes, convoluted plot which was simple in the end and it had one of the most surreal Elvis 'episodes'I have seen in years.

The ending was a bit telegraphed but I still thought it had an emotional punch to it.


----------



## ZombieWife (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah, the finale let me down a bit. I loved seeing Farrell and Vaughn's characters get some revenge there with the Russian guy. I would have liked to see them continue to work together.

I just felt the hopeful women/baby ending was . . . I don't know. It hit a wrong note with me.


----------



## svalbard (Aug 16, 2015)

I agree. The woman\baby thing left me cold. It was so out of cinque with everything else that went on.

Paul's backstory was left really underdeveloped. Where did he get all those scars on his back? He was such a killing machine that I felt the way he was ambused at the end felt cheap and wrong.

Similarly Ani's story should have been developed more. Abuse is such a serious subject and I think it deserved some more exploration. Too many characters and not enough time.

Loved Frank Semyon's final stand and walk.


----------

